# Hymers in Germany



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

HI,
I know that this may bring out a load of comments from the doubting thomases but does anyone know anything about the 60 right hand drive Hymers parked at Bad Waldersee awaiting Hymer uk to find their finance up front before they will let them go and do brownhills now own the hymer uk label. Has Brownhills sold them the label so that Hymer can set up a number of franchises as Rapido have now done. Just thinking about my deposit (not too great) on my new Van.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not sure what you mean there - Hymer UK has been owned by Brownhills for a number of years - they have the exclusive rights to sell Hymers in the UK. Are these 'vans overdue, or is it just the normal situation?

I believe that there should not be a monopoly in any product - in other European countries such as France, Italy, Spain etc no one dealer has a monopoly, and the sooner Hymer AG change the situation in the UK the better.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer UK / Brownhills*

When we visited the Bad Waldsee service centre in Feb 2009, they had just laid off 250 staff from the production hall and other areas.

For this reason i think, a chap i chatted with was very open about the Hymer input into Brownhills / Hymer UK and he basically said that Hymer AG had pumped plenty of cash into the UK operation to keep it afloat.

Now 12+ months on, maybe things have stabilised - but maybe the Brownhills credit line is tightly controlled by Hymer.

When we visited Hymer Uk last September, they had only one new Hymer on the premises and that was already sold.

I hope that we do get more dealers for Hymer here to enable a wider choice of service.

No matter the politics, we have been very pleased with our van.

Happy Travels


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Hymer AG own the Trade Mark Hymer in the UK not Brownhills:

http://www.ipo.gov.uk/pro-types/pro...d-number?detailsrequested=C&trademark=1372837


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We bought our Hymer in Donaghey motor homes Letterkenny co Donegal.They are the Hymer agents for Ireland with the pound getting stronger against the euro worth getting a price.I am just a customer and have no connection with the company. www.irishmotorhomes.com

Presto


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*new Hymer*

Following Neds comment we went to see Brownhills at the Peterborough show and they assured me that my new van would be delivered in two to three weeks. So I await in anticipation.

Steve


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Hymer update*

New Hymer update
Picked up our new Hymer Exsis-i yesterday from Hymer UK. Although it was somewhat later than expected (Ironically it arrived from Germany whilst I was in Germany!!), I was told that the British production run is now in full swing and several Hymer's could be seen in their showroom and adjacent car park to back this up.

Steve


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

hymerbeliever said:


> Hymer AG own the Trade Mark Hymer in the UK not Brownhills:
> 
> http://www.ipo.gov.uk/pro-types/pro...d-number?detailsrequested=C&trademark=1372837


Hymer AG have either permitted (or failed to stop) a number of companies being set up in the UK with names that benefit from the prestige and reputation associated with that mark/brand.

A quick Webcheck search at Companies House on companies registered in England using the "Hymer" name reveals:

*Hymer Limited *(Company No. 04591069) incorporated 15/11/2002 has a proposal to strike off the register and its 2009 accounts are overdue

*Hymer Club Limited *was dissolved on 15/09/2009

*Hymer Hire (UK) Limited *was wound up on 18/02/2009 and dissolved on 28/01/2010

*Hymer Motorhomes Limited *was wound up on 18/02/2009 and dissolved on 20/02/2010

*Hymermobile Limited *had receivers appointed on 25/04/2008 (ceased to act 28/08/2009) but has yet to file its 2006 accounts and (somewhat inexplicably) is still described as "active" with no proposals to dissolve despite its accounts remaining overdue since 31/10/2007

*Hymers Direct Limited *was dissolved on 22/12/2009

*Hymerworld Limited *(Company No. 06590681) incorporated 13/05/2008 is a dormant company

SD


----------

